
We made $1,052,000 in 2018 selling UI Tools. Here is what we learned - skilled
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/we-made-1-052-000-in-2018-selling-ui-tools-here-is-what-we-learned-38920d86a296
======
statictype
Compare and contrast with this:
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1121382480303407106](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1121382480303407106)

Just goes to show there's no right answer.

What works for one person doesn't necessarily work for another.

I'm curious about anyone else who successfully scaled through partnerships.

~~~
gowld
pg is naturally opposed to any business model that isn't the one he promotes
through YC. It's not particularly interesting to here the details of that.

~~~
dang
If it worked, he or YC would have every reason to favor it. So if you're
right, this supports what pg said.

------
turk73
Every time I read one of these things I feel dumber. Who buys stuff like
Bootstrap templates? I feel like most of that kind of stuff is free or not
hard to replicate and I don't get why people spend money on it.

~~~
TuringNYC
>> Who buys stuff like Bootstrap templates?

If you are a mid range developer, your per-hour consulting fee could be $200
to $300. A typical Bootstrap template for purchase is ~$30 in my experience,
so effectively 10 to 15min of your time.

If you can mark up a good template that quickly (all the various pages, color
combos, etc you get) -- you're really good and your bill rate should be much
higher :-)

If not, it is better to purchase than waste precious time.

If you want to learn or enjoy the art, that is a separate story, and you
should absolutely do it yourself.

For me, i'm primary a back-end and algo developer, so I like to find something
that works well, buy it, and move onto working the engines.

~~~
MuffinFlavored
$200-$300/hr? Everything I’ve ever seen on freelance sites comes close to
$100/hr

~~~
axelut
Even if it is 10$/hour, and a template is 40$, you will spend more than 4
hours just to choose colors/fonts and design ideas. Then you will spend
days/weeks to plan, implement and test on tens of devices (phones, tablets,
tvs, desktops etc).

